# custom taillights



## MaK786 (Jul 15, 2004)

does any one know how to red out taillights? if you do, can u please tell me, i want to make the orange in my taillights, red. thanks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i know some kids that either use red vinyl and stick it to the outside of the light, or you can pain them on the outside with red paint made for stain glass


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?searchid=245588

the search feature on these forums actually works


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?searchid=245588
> 
> the search feature on these forums actually works


That's kind of funny because I clicked on that link and it said...
"Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."

This search came up with some stuff...
http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?searchid=245830


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?searchid=245832


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

MaK786 said:


> does any one know how to red out taillights? if you do, can u please tell me, i want to make the orange in my taillights, red. thanks


i have a 1995 nissan 200sx.. i paitned my tails all red.. looks great.. i couldn't stand having that orange/red/clear look on the black.. wanted it to be all one color and flow better.. so heres what i did.. i went to pepboys and bought some fine sand paper, plastic clear caot. and candy apple red translucent paint. 
i removed all the tail lighs on my trunk.. ..washed them.. sanded them.. washed them again.. dryed them (make sure they are dry) then i began to spray the entire lense wit the paint. even the parts that were already red. as well as the dumb reflector.. i pained a few coats on.. until it was all one color. i then put several layers of clear coat.. let them dry very good and bam.. you now have no more orange tails.. didn't take long since i did it on a hot day.. but it came out perfect.. honestly it looks like the car came that way. all the lights are still visible through the paint which is the best part.. if youd like i can take some pics and post them for you. so you can see how they came out.
hope this helps man. good luck


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

^^as stated you can just use a transparent red vinyl. lol, none of those links above work. This was my old post for info (pics gone now).. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60089


----------



## scbmx (Jul 19, 2004)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> i have a 1995 nissan 200sx.. i paitned my tails all red.. looks great.. i couldn't stand having that orange/red/clear look on the black.. wanted it to be all one color and flow better.. so heres what i did.. i went to pepboys and bought some fine sand paper, plastic clear caot. and candy apple red translucent paint.
> i removed all the tail lighs on my trunk.. ..washed them.. sanded them.. washed them again.. dryed them (make sure they are dry) then i began to spray the entire lense wit the paint. even the parts that were already red. as well as the dumb reflector.. i pained a few coats on.. until it was all one color. i then put several layers of clear coat.. let them dry very good and bam.. you now have no more orange tails.. didn't take long since i did it on a hot day.. but it came out perfect.. honestly it looks like the car came that way. all the lights are still visible through the paint which is the best part.. if youd like i can take some pics and post them for you. so you can see how they came out.
> hope this helps man. good luck


im a moron, i dont know anything about cars, please dont shoot me for askign this, but is candy apple like the brand or is it the color? id really like to do this and make the lights black with the same method u used. if the candy apple is a color, if there a black color i could use to get the same effect?
thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

candy apple is a color..


----------



## MaK786 (Jul 15, 2004)

*red vinyl?*

vinyl? isnt that the stuff the car graphics are made out of? does that mean the i can use any type of vinyl, or is it a specific type of vinyl?


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

MaK786 said:


> vinyl? isnt that the stuff the car graphics are made out of? does that mean the i can use any type of vinyl, or is it a specific type of vinyl?


The vinyl HAS to be transparent of course. For you need the turn signal to be able to shine through. In addition, make sure you don't stretch the vinyl too much when you apply it, for it'll give you that pink tinge if so.

I got mine from a sign/graphic shop, so that's a good place to start.

EDIT: this is the stuff I'm talking about  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7913451649&category=33716


----------



## MaK786 (Jul 15, 2004)

*lights*

i still dont get it. i know that it is a red vinyl, but what is a translucent vinyl. doesnt that mean that it is clear? can i go to a graphic place and just simply ask them for a red vinyl? or does it have to be translucent?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

it has to be translucent
that just means that light can pass through it, not that it is clear


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you guys do realize search results expire after a few minutes or so...That's why the links won't work.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you guys do realize search results expire after a few minutes or so...That's why the links won't work.


Nope. It is kind of funny that we posted links that don't work. Oh well.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

but note how darker the ones on the outside will be. and it won't be as shiny as before, and in fact, even dim in the daytime. but that's just me. i used to have those, but got rearended and so, so i have to get the stock ones again.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

im thinking of painting the ambers black (to match the ext. color and the middle reflector, also black) and using the outer bulbs as the flasher/hazard and the brake... i think a coupla relays and that can be accomplished... i'll take pics and let you guys know how it turns out, if i ever do it :fluffy:


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey. Sorry to steal your thread but i saw this 200sx on cardomain with black tail light covers. Does anybody know where i can get some? i think it would look cool for it to all be black. and about the red paint. Does it make all of your lights look red. like the back up light and blinkers? I'll try to find that car with the black covers and post it.


----------



## chomdh (Jun 12, 2004)

I would also love to know where I can get black tail light covers for my 200sx. I have a silver car with black tinted windows and I think the black tails would look nice. I know they make them for all kinds of cars (I have seen them around town), but do they make them for 200sx's?


----------

